# Forced to use headphones for mixing - what would you pick?



## Zhao Shen (Mar 22, 2017)

I've owned MDR 7506s for a long time. They are excellent cans, but I think they are a bit flawed for mixing purposes. Due to a variety of circumstances, I'm unable to mix with studio monitors, so am now looking for suggestions on the best mixing headphones that you can get for $300 or less.

Some of the items I've considered are the Sennheiser HD 650, AKG K701, and Beyer DT880 Pro. It seems that open-back cans are preferable for this sort of use, but because I've never had experience with them, could someone clue me in on how much sound leaks in/out of a headphone like the HD 650? Does wearing it muffle external sound at all? Leakage out is a bigger factor for me, since I won't be alone in the room all the time.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## and- (Mar 22, 2017)

I use Sennheiser HD600 in combination with SoundBlaster E5 external audio card. I think this is a very nice combo for the price: very detailed and quite balanced. It's difficult with headphones to get the bass right but, once I learned how the mixes sound on other systems, the results with this combo are not too far off.

Sound leakage with open sennheisers headphones is extremely noticeable: people in the room will hear everything you are listening to, and you will hear everybody else in the room. If you want decent sound isolation, you can take a look at Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro (250 Ohm version). They are worse (less balanced timbre), but, for closed headphones, they are very impressive IMO.


----------



## Jaap (Mar 22, 2017)

The DT880pro are great and comfortable enough, but I would really suggest combining it with Sonarworks Reference. Goes for any headphone you decide to go with I think. Great tool to give more accuracy.


----------



## pmcrockett (Mar 22, 2017)

I second the recommendation of Sonarworks Reference 3. I mix with the AKG K702 (basically identical to the K701 you mentioned) and using the Sonarworks plugin has considerably improved my mixes — K701 and K702 focus on high-end clarity at the expense of bass and my tendency had been to overcorrect for this. I like these headphones, although they're the only high-end ones I've put in any considerable time on. I've heard that the DT880 is more bass-heavy.


----------



## Synetos (Mar 22, 2017)

I am using Sennheiser HD800s with a Dangerous Source monitor controller. I also have Waves NX Virtual Mix room plugin. I dont use any of the bluetooth/webcam head moving features, just a little blending to get rid of the L/R isolation that traditionally made mixing on cans hard to do. 

I also have studio speakers (JBL4328's), and a well treated control room...so i am not forced to use headphones...just choose to most of the time. Awesomely happy with this setup. I can wear those phones all day and not be uncomfortable. You hear every detail...4Hz-51KHz frequency response. That is way better than my studio speakers, without any room mode interference. Not a cheap setup (~$2,400 HD800s & Source), but well worth it to me. 

I cant use them in tracking in the studio. I get click bleed into my tracks. I use DT770pro 80ohms cans for the studio when recording, or IEM. 

Openbacks do leak sound. I have never used mine in a noisy location, so I dont know how well they isolate. But, they breath! So much easier to wear. My ears never get hot or sweat like they do when I am tracking with the DT770's on. How much they distract others around you will depend somewhat on how loud you like to listen. 

I highly recommend the Waves NX plugin, no matter what cans you end up using. Frankly, you can mix on just about anything once you understand how they translate. I say get the best you can afford, and use them a lot. Listen to reference material so you can get a good handle on how they translate. As always...YMMV. Good luck!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Mar 22, 2017)

and- said:


> I use Sennheiser HD600 in combination with SoundBlaster E5 external audio card. I think this is a very nice combo for the price: very detailed and quite balanced. It's difficult with headphones to get the bass right but, once I learned how the mixes sound on other systems, the results with this combo are not too far off.
> 
> Sound leakage with open sennheisers headphones is extremely noticeable: people in the room will hear everything you are listening to, and you will hear everybody else in the room. If you want decent sound isolation, you can take a look at Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro (250 Ohm version). They are worse (less balanced timbre), but, for closed headphones, they are very impressive IMO.



Hmmmm... So is it essentially a speaker from the point of view of other people in the room? I've heard before that the sound leakage is roughly as loud as if you pulled the headphones off your head, set it on the table, and pointed them toward yourself. I personally don't bump the volume up very high so usually when I do this I can't hear anything.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 22, 2017)

AKG K702 Reference Headphones sourced from Dangerous 2BUS LT. Even so, its usually a good idea to bounce a mix and listen to it on reference monitors unless you really know your headphones, what they add, what they miss etc.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Apr 5, 2017)

Rather than start a new thread, I thought I might borrow this one. For the longest time, I've been using Audio Technica ATH-M50x (closed back). I've been thinking about picking up another pair, not so much as a replacement, but to allow me to hear a different perspective by listening and comparing through two different sets. 

So if I already have a decent, but not great, pair of closed back, should I go with an open back pair, or a semi-open pair? I was leaning toward open, since that seems the obvious polar opposite, but I'm not working from a well treated space, but it's not noisy. So I'm torn between open and semi. Any thoughts?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 5, 2017)

Sennheiser 280. They're great.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Apr 5, 2017)

Astronaut FX said:


> Rather than start a new thread, I thought I might borrow this one. For the longest time, I've been using Audio Technica ATH-M50x (closed back). I've been thinking about picking up another pair, not so much as a replacement, but to allow me to hear a different perspective by listening and comparing through two different sets.
> 
> So if I already have a decent, but not great, pair of closed back, should I go with an open back pair, or a semi-open pair? I was leaning toward open, since that seems the obvious polar opposite, but I'm not working from a well treated space, but it's not noisy. So I'm torn between open and semi. Any thoughts?



After much deliberation, I ended up grabbing the Sennheiser HD 598s. If you're planning on keeping the M50x, why not grab an open-back pair? If you have a quiet environment, they'll sound real good.


----------



## Mucusman (Apr 18, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> After much deliberation, I ended up grabbing the Sennheiser HD 598s.



How do you like them? Pleased? Disappointed? 

My beloved Grado SR-80s have bit the dust. I could send them in for repairs ($50, which is half of what it costs to replace new), but I'm open to other options.


----------



## storyteller (Apr 18, 2017)

HD650s here. I love them.


----------



## elpedro (Apr 18, 2017)

I use Akg 702 and Denon AHD 2000, been using them for years and know them well, that is the key IMHO.Knowing them well. For me if the stage and mids and uppers are ok on the 702's, and the bottom end sounds just a touch heavy on the denons, i'm good.It will translate to any device,phone,stereo etc.But it is mostly getting to know the phones you are using, not as much (of course good headdies help) which phones you use.I have several other sets for listening, such as superlux hd 681 evo, and sennheiser hd 555,and ultrasone hd550, I wouldn't mix on those but use some of them for comfort whilst tracking etc.If it sounds good on all of those,we're good.Also use the sonarworks and tonebooster plugins, just to have some quick confirmation.But i know my phones well enough to not need those plugins.First trust your ears, then trust your gear...


----------



## JE Martinsen (Apr 18, 2017)

+1 on the Beyerdynamic DT-880! And the DT-770 are amazing cans for the price. Very engaging with a lot of punch, but perhaps not the most ideal for the final mixing stage. I'd recommend the DT-880 since they're semi-open and will isolate a little bit, but I've also been mixing on the DT-770 for many years and when you get to know them it's not hard to get a decent mix on them. Besides, they isolate very well indeed!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Apr 18, 2017)

Mucusman said:


> How do you like them? Pleased? Disappointed?
> 
> My beloved Grado SR-80s have bit the dust. I could send them in for repairs ($50, which is half of what it costs to replace new), but I'm open to other options.



They're fantastic. There are probably better options out there, like the 650, but for my first outing with open-back headphones, I think I'm in love...


----------



## MillsMixx (Apr 18, 2017)

Although I'm not crazy about the heavy duty extremely long chord that can get in the way, I use HD-700s and love them.


----------



## rvb (Apr 19, 2017)

I've tried MANY different headphones and own a lot, such as the HIFIMAN HE560, DT990pro, T90, HD650, K702 and I have to say for the most flat and honest headphones to translate mixes the best way possible without 'unheard problems afterwards' I would go for the K702! For writing I use the HD650, because they just sound really good and it helps me write easier, for the lows and mids double-check I use the DT990pro. For listening and enjoying music I use the HE650 or the T90! But yeah, that is just my personal experience and opinion about this topic!!!


----------



## Pixelee (Apr 20, 2017)

I didn't like my k701 because it was bass light and made my mixes bassy. Since I switched to Shure SRH1840, I haven't looked back. Not many people I know has them. SOS has a really good review and sound could be on par with the hd800. 

It's a shame people don't use it.


----------



## airflamesred (Apr 20, 2017)

Pixelee said:


> I didn't like my k701 because it was bass light and made my mixes bassy. Since I switched to Shure SRH1840, I haven't looked back. Not many people I know has them. SOS has a really good review and sound could be on par with the hd800.
> 
> It's a shame people don't use it.


I have these as well.


----------



## leon chevalier (Apr 20, 2017)

I own the k702 and the lack of basses sometime bother me too. I've read several time that the gel ear pad add some basses https://m.thomann.de/fr/akg_k_702_gel_ear_pad_reviews.htm?languages=en
But I'm afraid to spend 100e and have more basses but not a flat response anymore.
Anyone tryed ? It may be the perfect one for mixing !


----------



## lux (Apr 20, 2017)

I personally wear uncomfortable headphones like AKG141 from a long time after years with the HD serie. HD were lovely, I could have spent days listening stuff there, but everything sounded too good so my mixes were always a bummer when listened on different devices. AKG's are harder to please, so you're supposed to work a bit more and the difference on external devices is not so huge. At least that worked for me. Although have to say that I don't finalize a mix on headphones since years.


----------



## Phryq (Apr 20, 2017)

Oppo PM-3 are the best IMO. I use them, very flat and revealing.

If you want open, there are more options, but if you have any noise in your room, e.g computer fan, I'd use closed.


----------



## muk (Apr 21, 2017)

The AKG K701/702 are very good for mixing because they are an acoustic magnifying glass. Very good separation, good depth. The drawbacks are that they can be slightly tiring on longer listening sessions (exactly because they are magnifying and not as relaxed as the Sennheiser HD600 for example), and they are a tad light on bass. However, for the latter drawback there is a reversible bass mod that works well:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/660408/reversible-akg-k701-bass-mod

I have applied it, and it really does what it should. If you think you get too much bass by completely removing the foil, stick it on in a way that it partly covers the bassreflex opening. With the mod applied the K701 is one heck of a great headphone.


----------



## Vik (Apr 21, 2017)

I have HD650 and DT880 and the Sennheiser is IMO best suitable for mixing. The 880 have more high end, but the 650 is flatter and more natural sounding.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Apr 21, 2017)

My headphones of choice are dt770's.

I also have a set of k702's but I don't use them much because they don't seem to get very loud.


----------



## vicontrolu (Apr 21, 2017)

what's the word on at m70x? I have the hd600 which I love but I was hoping to buy some other option for another studio.

also, is there anything really as good as the hd600 but closed? didn't like the k701


----------



## pmcrockett (Apr 21, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> I also have a set of k702's but I don't use them much because they don't seem to get very loud.


Yes, K702s are naturally pretty quiet. It's generally best to have a preamp for them.


----------



## scoringdreams (Apr 21, 2017)

or a DT880 Pro (for comfort) with Sonarworks Calibration


----------



## and- (Apr 22, 2017)

If closed headphones is a strict requirement, Beyerdynamic DT1770 got really good reviews. Apparently, the main complaint about DT770 (recessed mids) was fixed in DT1770. The price of the newer model is 3 times higher too. 

I recently bought DT770 for listening on a train, then heard about the new model - became unhappy, then heard about the price of DT1770 - became happy again.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi!

I'd like to buy a headphone for mixing classical and film music.
I'm using an Audio Technica ATH M40fs currently.

I tried the DT 880 pro, but it was too bright to me. 

I think, the ATH-M40x is great, similar to M40fs, which I love, but AKG K702 is also recommended. 
(Made in China, but the quality is the same as the original?) 

Which one would be better?

Can I use the K702 with my Babyface Pro? 


Thank you very much!


----------



## and- (Apr 1, 2018)

*tadam*
I use Sennheiser HD600, and I like the sound a lot. However, I feel that some information in the higher frequencies is missing. I agree with you regarding too bright tone of Beyerdynamic phones (although DT 880 are supposed to be more neutral than their other headphones). What works for me is to use HD600 as my main phones and then double check things with DT770. Also, whenever I cannot use open headphones, I can switch to the closed ones.


----------



## KEM (Apr 1, 2018)

I have the Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro's and I love them!! Very wide soundstage, I only ever use them as references though, but not that often anymore because they leave indents in my hair and then I look stupid lol...


----------

